
Source: Tesla Responsible for Model 3 “Production Hell” - Element_
https://dailykanban.com/2017/10/source-tesla-responsible-model-3-production-hell
======
terravion
I'm not sure what this article says that's new other than letting incumbents
cast shade in their terms on what Tesla is doing. It seems like Tesla's been
pretty up front that they're doing it their way and there will be some chaos,
but they are going faster than the incumbents.

There's two ways to look a tooling order for the 2020 model year being started
before the Model 3 order. The one way is, "Oh those silly Tesla people have no
clue, they'll never get it done at real auto company scale." The other is,
"Tesla is changing the pace of the auto industry and if they only let their
schedule slip by 50%, they'll leave everyone in the dust." I guess it is in
the eye of the beholder.

~~~
IBM
"Doing it their way" isn't smart if their way isn't actually better, which
they haven't demonstrated to date. And judging from this article it seems
Tesla is cutting corners (which seems habitual with Tesla) as if you can take
a Zuckerberg-style "Move fast and break things" approach to building physical
products.

------
jerkstate
"it'll be so easy to disrupt the ________ industry, those old dinosaurs
haven't got a clue what they're doing!"

~~~
jfrankamp
Disruption complete! Every car manufacturer has now been forced to respond
with radical strategy shifts. Whether the model 3 succeeds massively is just a
measure of how _soon_ global car electrification takes place.

------
namuol
I'd be wary of any blog posting "news" from an unnamed source about a
publicly-traded company with such a high valuation as Tesla's...

~~~
ricardobeat
I'm pretty sure I read some of the same lines on SeekingAlpha a few days ago.

------
girzel
Basically, they were too busy to write unit tests.

------
agumonkey
Sad how all these are just simple bad decisions. Rushing ..

------
dilemma
Interesting to see how this post is being sent back to the second page even
though it has 43 points in 4 hours. In front are posts with 12 points in 5
hours.

